# Lactose intolerant...need help



## joesfolk (Sep 27, 2010)

Folks, it's a long story but I have become lactose intolerant in my old age.  So of course I can't have some of my favorites like chowder or pudding.  I have used vanilla soy milk to drink and someone suggested that I try almond milk though I haven't tried it yet.  I was wondering if anyone knows of a milk substitute that I can use that won't add extra non-milk like flavors to foods.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2010)

Have you tried lactose free milk?


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually, no.  does it have any off flavors?  Right now I am jonesing for some cream of tomato soup.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> Actually, no.  does it have any off flavors?  Right now I am jonesing for some cream of tomato soup.



I don't know.  But it's cow's milk so it has to taste better than fake milks.  A grandchild, son-in-law and nephew drink it all the time.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2010)

Are you able to take Lactaid at all?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2010)

LACTAID® - Browse the LACTAID® Product Pantry


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually my doctor's office just called and told me about Lactaid pills so I was able to go to that web site and know what it was.  I will definately try that.  And omg they have lactose free egg nog.... I may have just found Heaven.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 28, 2010)

Several family members are lactose intolerant and use lactaid milk and take the pills when they are out and about and unable to get lactaid milk.  I use it when cooking for them at holiday get togethers. I make my pumpkin pie with it and no one can tell the difference.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 28, 2010)

joesfolk:  there are as many variations of lactose intloerance as there are lactose intolerant people.  At least that's what I've found over the years. Through trial and error, you will find what subs work for you, and which don't. There really is no other way to deal with this "major inconvenience" than to figure out what you can and can't tolerate, and how well you deal with the adverse effects of ingesting dairy products.

I have dealt with this for around 30 years, and what worked best for me was to first eliminate all dairy products from my diet, cold turkey. That was REALLY hard, as I totally love ice cream and cheese After 6 weeks of that (how long it takes to clear a food or substance out of your system), I started trying different milk/dairy products. Some people are never able to add any back. That's severe. Most folks will adapt to a system that works for them -- and what works for me, may not be what will work for you. 

Good luck, and keep a good supply of toilet paper.


----------



## luvs (Sep 28, 2010)

lol, chefjune.

i developed this intolerance 4 cottage cheese years ago; my dietician says a person could drink a milk & be great, then may be that another form of lactose-containing-dairy-food could lead 2 stomach woes, or vice-versa. 
btw, soy yogurt, that infant kind, that is great stuff! more-so, imo, than whole milk yogurt!
almond-milk is great, too- kinda similar 2 soy in its consistancy, yet sweeter than that- i drink usually, plain whole milk, though that i'll get, too
dairy may well be slowwwwwly re-introduced into a person's diet
& grating cheeses, they're kinder on your digestive tract than, say, crm. cheese or ricotta

i've re-introduced milk; my stomach'll tolerate that cottage cheese, too, as of this last year or so!


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 30, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Good luck, and keep a good supply of toilet paper.


 
Don't you know it!!!!


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks guys.  I just tried lactaid pills when I sampled the clam chowder I made for my family's dinner.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 8, 2010)

I bought and tried the Lactaid milk. Tastes great but unfortunately for me I still experience some of the symptoms of lactose intolerance with it although they are not nearly as bad as with regular milk. Guess I will just have to take the Lactaid pills with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2010)

If I remember correctly (SO's granddaughter is lactose intolerant), there are different levels of Lactaid.  One of their products used to be 100% lactose free and another was only lactose reduced.


----------

